# bacterial infection near mouth



## HappyCamper (Jan 8, 2020)

Last night I was playing with Bun Bun's face and felt something like matted fur on the side of her face right below the upper lip. I gave her a bath and found that it was a sore that had developed quickly. I took her to the vet this morning and she told me she thinks it is a bacterial infection from drinking water and the moisture sitting in her fur around her mouth. Has anyone had this happen to their dog? Is this common with Havis? Should I be wiping her little mustache? I give her a bath once a week. She is clean and shouldn't be getting any infections. She is on oral meds now and a topical. She was given a shot today at the vets to kick-start the process. I hope she heals quickly!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi Happy Camper, we had that issue, several years ago, with our 15 year old. He was put on antibiotics also and healed rapidly. Our vet said if it didn’t return it could have been a moisture issue, he’s been fine since then. I do wipe everyone’s muzzle as much as possible. We have 3 Havanese and dozens of micro fibers cloths around the house😋 I don’t know if it’s common with Havanese in particular versus longer hair on any dog. My Dad’s Havanese was all black which created more of a challenge in spotting skin conditions. It’s hard to know if it’s a moisture issue or something else. I commend you on your alertness with Bun Bun, he’s very lucky to have you as his Mom. He’s a handsome little man❣


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've never had an issue with any of ours, but if you think it is from a wet beard, there are drinking options that keep the face dry. I just don't like water all over the house, so mine either drink from a water bottle or from a slow release-type water bowl similar to this: https://smile.amazon.com/UPSKY-Floa...069560&sprefix=slow+water+bowl,aps,149&sr=8-2


----------



## HappyCamper (Jan 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> I've never had an issue with any of ours, but if you think it is from a wet beard, there are drinking options that keep the face dry. I just don't like water all over the house, so mine either drink from a water bottle or from a slow release-type water bowl similar to this: https://smile.amazon.com/UPSKY-Floa...069560&sprefix=slow+water+bowl,aps,149&sr=8-2


When you say water bottle, do you mean something similar to this?
https://www.chewy.com/lixit-small-dog-water-bottle-16-oz/dp/131600. If so, what kind do you use?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

HappyCamper said:


> When you say water bottle, do you mean something similar to this?
> https://www.chewy.com/lixit-small-dog-water-bottle-16-oz/dp/131600. If so, what kind do you use?


I think she does mean a bottle like the lixit on your link. Willow uses one. Amazon has a lot of them available too. Here's one that we use:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0194L7AFS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HappyCamper said:


> When you say water bottle, do you mean something similar to this?
> https://www.chewy.com/lixit-small-dog-water-bottle-16-oz/dp/131600. If so, what kind do you use?


Yes, very similar to that. The one in my office is a Lixit brand, though it looks a bit different than that. But I've had it for years.


----------



## HappyCamper (Jan 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> Yes, very similar to that. The one in my office is a Lixit brand, though it looks a bit different than that. But I've had it for years.


Thank you! I think I will try that route. I love your quilt on the wall BTW.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

I didn’t care for the slow release bowl I tried. It had to be cleaned every other day or mold would form. The issue with continuous cleaning, for me, was the hassle of taking it apart. It can also compromise the plastic ring that holds the floater in place and then the plastic ring is easily pulled off by the dogs. I like your set up with the water bottle Karen. Did you buy it or make it yourself? Also, does the water bottle leak? That was the issue for me in the past but it looks like the bowl underneath would keep it contained.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HappyCamper said:


> Thank you! I think I will try that route. I love your quilt on the wall BTW.


Thanks! I didn't make it. I was involved in a mixed media gallery show where I provided one of my photographs and this quilt artist did a representative piece based on my photo. I loved the quilt SO much that at the end of the show, I bought the quilt from her. We were just building our addition and my new office at the time, and I decided to decorate my office around those two pieces.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> I didn't care for the slow release bowl I tried. It had to be cleaned every other day or mold would form. The issue with continuous cleaning, for me, was the hassle of taking it apart. It can also compromise the plastic ring that holds the floater in place and then the plastic ring is easily pulled off by the dogs. I like your set up with the water bottle Karen. Did you buy it or make it yourself? Also, does the water bottle leak? That was the issue for me in the past but it looks like the bowl underneath would keep it contained.


The one I have was hand made and was on Etsy. I don't see them on there now. Other people make them out of PVC and router out a slot for the drinking tube. Not as "pretty" as the wood ones, but just as effective. And really, I never EVER have used the food dish. it is totally unnecessary.

ALL the good water bottle drip a little. You really have to keep a dish under them. They don't drip enough that it doesn't evaporate... it's not like you get a puddle. it IS enough that you will ruin a wood floor. I do NOT like the "drip-proof" bottles. They have a spring behind the ball bearing that closes off the water when the dog isn't drinking. The problem is that the dog has to REALLY push it with force to get any water to come out. I don't want it to be hard for my dogs to get water. I believe that animals should have free access to as much water as they want. I didn't feel like they got that with the drip-proof" bottles. I saw them "give up" if they weren't REALLY thirsty.

I do understand the problems with the limited flow bowls. But I'd rather clean and replace them as needed than deal with the wet beards all the time. And remember, I'm dealing with multiples!!!

I also use this type, which holds larger amounts of water: https://smile.amazon.com/Heininger-...aveling+dog+water+bowl&qid=1604094789&sr=8-18

This also has its pros and cons. It holds more water (good in multi-dog households) but is harder to clean. You REALLY need some bleach and a bottle brush to get into the handle part. It can also be a bit of a pain to re-seat the rubber gasket when you open it. But they are VERY sturdy. We've had the three we are currently using for several years. Two are in constant use, and one is in the camper, so only gets used when we use the camper, but we've had it as long as we've had Kodi.

ETA: We empty, rinse and refill ALL water dishes daily, and thoroughly clean every couple of days anyway, so that doesn't really vary, no matter what we use.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Thank you Karen! That’s definitely different than the slow release one I tried. I’m going to get both and see how they work. I also like the video, I can see that it will be much easier to clean than the other one I tried, I have a dozen different types of bottle brushes that will work well on both models. I put fresh water in their current bowl 2-3 times a day and use distilled water. Jodie and Cotton were able to use the drip-proof bottles but JoJo became to frustrated. Amazingly with all his issues, and being 15, his kidneys are in great shape. That’s actually a good consequence of his canine dementia. JoJo wanders back and forth repeatedly and stops at the water bowl every time. He drinks more water than Jodie and Cotton combined! I showed Ed your picture and he said if I want to also try the water bottle he could make one no problem. It’s great to have an engineer who is just as handy around the house as my brother, who’s a contractor. My motto is “If Ed can’t do it, it can’t be done.” Which means it’s time to call a professional specialist. 
Also, your pictures are just beautiful!


----------



## HappyCamper (Jan 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> Thanks! I didn't make it. I was involved in a mixed media gallery show where I provided one of my photographs and this quilt artist did a representative piece based on my photo. I loved the quilt SO much that at the end of the show, I bought the quilt from her. We were just building our addition and my new office at the time, and I decided to decorate my office around those two pieces.


Wow! I love both the quilt and the picture! I love the color of your office also:grin2: It's beautiful <3. I bought a water bottle this afternoon. My dh is going to install it tomorrow. Thank you so much for the advice.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Does DH stand for Dear/Darling Husband? I really should refer to Ed that way😋


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

JaJa said:


> Does DH stand for Dear/Darling Husband? I really should refer to Ed that way&#128523;


I got in the habit of using it a few years ago in a different context but I never really liked it, only because it doesn't fit us. If I ever called my husband "dear" in any capacity he'd probably die laughing! I think it's cute when other people use it. When I found the Havanese forum I resisted it at first but it's too easy a substitution! I tend to overshare so I'm not sure why I feel the need to avoid names.


----------



## HappyCamper (Jan 8, 2020)

JaJa said:


> Does DH stand for Dear/Darling Husband? I really should refer to Ed that way&#128523;


Yes:grin2: I was on a homeschooling forum years ago and dh, dd, and ds were commonly used for family names just to make things easy. It came second nature as I was typing last night and I didn't even realize it till just now. LOL! In person I just call him Keith. We have been married 29 years and although I don't call him dear in person, he truly is a dear.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Here is one that is very similar to what Willow has. I actually bought it to take camping so I could sit it on the ground outside. Now that we aren't camping anymore I've been using it inside since these water bottles do drip a little. It's certainly not as attractive as the one Karen has but it works. When I was looking for a stand I did check Etsy. Lots of different designs but I wanted one with a bowl or something that would catch the drips.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Good point EvaE1izabeth, imagining saying dear husband in public feels awkward. Although what you call oversharing has given me a sense of comfort several times, so thank you. HappyCamper what does ds stand for? I spent my career working with teenagers so I’m pretty sure the first thing I thought of isn’t correct😆 Ed and I have been married for 29 years also and he is still a wonderful (darling) husband. 
That’s just what I was picturing for a water bottle Jackie, thank you! Some people complained that it wasn’t tall enough but it looked fine in a video of someone’s ****zu. We had a rescue bunny for many years and didn’t have dripping problems as long as it was thoroughly cleaned every week. It looks like I have some product research to conduct.


----------



## HappyCamper (Jan 8, 2020)

JaJa said:


> Good point EvaE1izabeth, imagining saying dear husband in public feels awkward. Although what you call oversharing has given me a sense of comfort several times, so thank you. HappyCamper what does ds stand for? I spent my career working with teenagers so I'm pretty sure the first thing I thought of isn't correct&#128518; Ed and I have been married for 29 years also and he is still a wonderful (darling) husband.
> That's just what I was picturing for a water bottle Jackie, thank you! Some people complained that it wasn't tall enough but it looked fine in a video of someone's ****zu. We had a rescue bunny for many years and didn't have dripping problems as long as it was thoroughly cleaned every week. It looks like I have some product research to conduct.


DS stands for dear son and DD is dear daughter. :grin2:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> I've never had an issue with any of ours, but if you think it is from a wet beard, there are drinking options that keep the face dry. I just don't like water all over the house, so mine either drink from a water bottle or from a slow release-type water bowl similar to this: https://smile.amazon.com/UPSKY-Floa...069560&sprefix=slow+water+bowl,aps,149&sr=8-2


We have water all over the house, and Shama's beard is wet for a long time after getting a drink. If her hair isn't up in a clip, the hair on top of her head is also wet. (Just like it's covered in canned pumpkin after she eats ...)

I'm sorry to hear about Bun Bun's infection. I hope it clears up quickly! (Really great that you noticed!)


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

ShamaMama said:


> (Just like it's covered in canned pumpkin after she eats ...)


This was Molly's face after eating pumpkin! You should have seen her after trying Honest Kitchen food - she is such a messy eater!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> This was Molly's face after eating pumpkin! You should have seen her after trying Honest Kitchen food - she is such a messy eater!


Yes! That sweet little face definitely me reminds me of someone around here!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

JaJa said:


> That's just what I was picturing for a water bottle Jackie, thank you! Some people complained that it wasn't tall enough but it looked fine in a video of someone's ****zu. We had a rescue bunny for many years and didn't have dripping problems as long as it was thoroughly cleaned every week. It looks like I have some product research to conduct.


The link I sent isn't the one I ended up purchasing but it looks almost exactly the same. The exact one I bought isn't available anymore. I think I found the link for the one like Karen has but the lady has a letter up on her website saying she is closed for now due to ill health of her husband. You would think there would be more craftsmen out there making these things. Too bad we don't have someone really handy or a woodworker on our forum!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> This was Molly's face after eating pumpkin! You should have seen her after trying Honest Kitchen food - she is such a messy eater!


LOL! Panda had a "tummy problem" a couple of weeks ago and had to have a few days of ground turkey and sweet potato (which she LOVES, so no complaints from her!!! LOL) but I've been washing her face daily with bluing shampoo to get the stains out since!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> The link I sent isn't the one I ended up purchasing but it looks almost exactly the same. The exact one I bought isn't available anymore. I think I found the link for the one like Karen has but the lady has a letter up on her website saying she is closed for now due to ill health of her husband. You would think there would be more craftsmen out there making these things. Too bad we don't have someone really handy or a woodworker on our forum!


Unfortunately, I think a lot of these specialty dog things are made by dog "husbands", and when they either can't or don't want to anymore, the product goes away.  It has happened with so MANY good things!!!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my gosh Molly120213 that is hysterical! Ed burst out laughing when I showed him. Our dogs get pumpkin every night and I thought Jodie was messy!😆
Karen, what brand of bluing shampoo do you use? I haven’t tried any yet but have wondered if it would actually work.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> Oh my gosh Molly120213 that is hysterical! Ed burst out laughing when I showed him. Our dogs get pumpkin every night and I thought Jodie was messy!&#128518;
> Karen, what brand of bluing shampoo do you use? I haven't tried any yet but have wondered if it would actually work.


I mostly use CC White on White. I used to use Biogroom Super White, but it's a little strongly purfumey for me. But they both work.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I also like CC white on white better than the Biogroom. I only use whitening shampoo every once in a while. I think because our climate is so dry, White on White can be a little drying compared to his regular shampoo, and I have to rinse it a lot longer. 

How do you usually spot clean her face without problems? Do you dilute it? I haven’t ever tried it outside of a bath because I thought I might accidentally stain his face purple if I couldn’t rinse it well enough.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I also like CC white on white better than the Biogroom. I only use whitening shampoo every once in a while. I think because our climate is so dry, White on White can be a little drying compared to his regular shampoo, and I have to rinse it a lot longer.
> 
> How do you usually spot clean her face without problems? Do you dilute it? I haven't ever tried it outside of a bath because I thought I might accidentally stain his face purple if I couldn't rinse it well enough.


I have never used whitening shampoos so my question is probably stupid, but isn't whitening shampoo just for white dogs? Or does it remove stains from all colored dogs?


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

CC is the brand I was considering. I was wondering the same “stupid” question as Mudpuppymama😋


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

JaJa said:


> CC is the brand I was considering. I was wondering the same "stupid" question as Mudpuppymama&#128523;


Glad I am not the only one!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I think whitening shampoos are marketed for white dogs because they are prone to staining, and my guess is a shampoo that doesn’t have blueing agents could still work for stains on any color coat. They don’t work miracles, though, and they don’t bleach, which is good. I’m pretty sure the Biogroom is enzymatic and doesn’t have any blue in it. CC White on White does have bluing.

For a long time I switched between a couple of whitening shampoos because they work in different ways. I had different brands so I could try them and see what worked best for his coat, and I found some are better in different ways. Eventually i ran out of the white shampoos and felt that CC was the best overall, but I do still rotate in Warren London whitening shampoo every so often. It doesn’t work quite as well as White on White but it’s great on really dirty feet, it doesn’t have bluing agents, and it’s pretty gentle.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I forgot to add, my Havanese has white legs, stomach, and chest, and he has a lot more white in his face now compared to his puppy pic, especially around his eyes and under his ears. He’s also quite a bit lighter than he was as a puppy. I don’t apply CC directly to the gold/red areas but I haven’t been really careful and it’s hasn’t stained. However, I do rinse excessively out of paranoia.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

That’s great info EvaE1izabeth, thank you! Any chance of seeing Sundance’s current pictures?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I also like CC white on white better than the Biogroom. I only use whitening shampoo every once in a while. I think because our climate is so dry, White on White can be a little drying compared to his regular shampoo, and I have to rinse it a lot longer.
> 
> How do you usually spot clean her face without problems? Do you dilute it? I haven't ever tried it outside of a bath because I thought I might accidentally stain his face purple if I couldn't rinse it well enough.


Yes, I keep a little container of diluted White on White and water beside the sink with those cotton make-up sponges. When her face gets gross, I wash her face with the mixture, then rinse it really well, right at the edge of the sink. If you do it often, it works well, even if it's diluted.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I forgot to add, my Havanese has white legs, stomach, and chest, and he has a lot more white in his face now compared to his puppy pic, especially around his eyes and under his ears. He's also quite a bit lighter than he was as a puppy. I don't apply CC directly to the gold/red areas but I haven't been really careful and it's hasn't stained. However, I do rinse excessively out of paranoia.


White on White contains no bleaching agents, so it is TOTALLY safe to put on colored hair. I put it right on the black areas of my dogs too. It says right on the bottle that it is fine to do so, and in 11 yeats, I've never had a problem with it. (Same is true of the Biogroom product)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I have never used whitening shampoos so my question is probably stupid, but isn't whitening shampoo just for white dogs? Or does it remove stains from all colored dogs?


What kinds of stains? It is meant to remove yellowing. So it won't work on ALL kinds of staining... it contains no bleaching agents.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> CC is the brand I was considering. I was wondering the same "stupid" question as Mudpuppymama&#128523;


It should work fine on a silver dog.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> White on White contains no bleaching agents, so it is TOTALLY safe to put on colored hair. I put it right on the black areas of my dogs too. It says right on the bottle that it is fine to do so, and in 11 yeats, I've never had a problem with it. (Same is true of the Biogroom product)


The main reason I don't use it all over is because his coat is on the dry side and White on White is a bit stronger than his regular shampoo. I still lather it through his whole coat at the end as I rinse, but I don't let it soak in for 5 minutes like I do with the white portions. I haven't ever had problems, but I had read at one point that leaving it on too long could cause a blue or purple tinge, so I rinse like crazy. But I have wondered if in the rare cases where that has happened, if it was related to a unique quality in a particular coat, such as porosity.

I'm really glad to know White on White works well diluted for face wash! I'm definitely going to start doing that.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

It is hard to get color accurate pictures of Sundance’s coat. The first one is creepy, I don’t even remember why DD sent it to me, lol. But you can see how much white he has around his ears, yet it doesn’t show as much in other pictures. The picture of him sleeping on the keyboard is color accurate to the darkest parts of his coat, but in this picture the camera doesn’t pick up the white. The white is also hidden by his legs and shoulders because they are darker on the outside, but the inside of his legs and his belly are white. 

Just now I was looking through pictures trying to find one that showed his white chest and coat and I realized his chest looks much darker than it used to! I picked him up to check, and he does still have a “V” of white that transitions to his stomach, but the hair around his shoulders is darker than it was a year ago. It’s the only time I’ve ever noticed he looks darker, I’m not sure what that’s about!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I found one that shows his very white chest when he was younger. This is the first time I am noticing some of these more recent subtle changes in his coat, I’m definitely going to be examining his coat tomorrow!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> The main reason I don't use it all over is because his coat is on the dry side and White on White is a bit stronger than his regular shampoo. I still lather it through his whole coat at the end as I rinse, but I don't let it soak in for 5 minutes like I do with the white portions. I haven't ever had problems, but I had read at one point that leaving it on too long could cause a blue or purple tinge, so I rinse like crazy. But I have wondered if in the rare cases where that has happened, if it was related to a unique quality in a particular coat, such as porosity.
> 
> I'm really glad to know White on White works well diluted for face wash! I'm definitely going to start doing that.


I've never left it on for 5 minutes... I just wash them with it like any other shampoo.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I found one that shows his very white chest when he was younger. This is the first time I am noticing some of these more recent subtle changes in his coat, I'm definitely going to be examining his coat tomorrow!


Clear reds (which he is) are well known for "color shifting"... changing from darker to lighter and back, periodically though their lives. If you part his hair, you can probably see bands of color, and predict whether he's going to be darker or lighter next!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my gosh he’s so cute! The pic on the keyboard looks like our golden retriever when he was puppy. Jodie will sleep on keyboards, pads, laptops, phones etc. she’s our IT dog�� Sundance does not look creepy, I don’t think that’s possible for a Havanese. I’m going to take a guess that DD stands for Darling/Dear Daughter? That’s an implied question. The last photo is beyond precious, thank you! 
Also, does anyone have feedback on CC’s white chalk? I’m wondering if it would work just to get Cotton’s face and eyes looking prettier for Christmas photos. His tear stains are one of the reasons I want to move the dogs to a raw or pre-made food like Honest Kitchen.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> Oh my gosh he's so cute! The pic on the keyboard looks like our golden retriever when he was puppy. Jodie will sleep on keyboards, pads, laptops, phones etc. she's our IT dog�� Sundance does not look creepy, I don't think that's possible for a Havanese. I'm going to take a guess that DD stands for Darling/Dear Daughter? That's an implied question. The last photo is beyond precious, thank you!
> Also, does anyone have feedback on CC's white chalk? I'm wondering if it would work just to get Cotton's face and eyes looking prettier for Christmas photos. His tear stains are one of the reasons I want to move the dogs to a raw or pre-made food like Honest Kitchen.


Yes, it will work, but make sure you practice ahead of time. It's no "legal" in our breed for showing, but that doesn't stop some people from using it. LOL! (though it's more common to use it on feet than faces, and I DO understand to some extent... show venue floors are often dirty, and our dogs are SWIFFERS!!!)


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> What kinds of stains? It is meant to remove yellowing. So it won't work on ALL kinds of staining... it contains no bleaching agents.


Thanks Karen. I was not thinking of any particular stain...I was just wondering in general what whitening shampoos were used for.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Thanks Karen. I was not thinking of any particular stain...I was just wondering in general what whitening shampoos were used for.


Full coated dogs with a lot of white. When you keep them in a puppy cut, you keep cutting off the part that eventually gets stained. When they are in long coat, the same parts are dragging in the dirt for... years, and eventually look grimy if you don't do something about them.

I don't need to bother with it on Kodi anymore now that he's in a puppy cut, but it was his regular shampoo when he was in full coat, and it DID keep him SPARKLING white!!!/Users/karenrdnall/Library/Mobile Documents/com~apple~CloudDocs/Pets/Kodi/2013 Kodi from Mike Roman (21 of 21).jpg

...And you KNOW I did not limit his opportunities to "be a dog"! LOL!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> I don't need to bother with it on Kodi anymore now that he's in a puppy cut, but it was his regular shampoo when he was in full coat, and it DID keep him SPARKLING white!!!
> 
> ...And you KNOW I did not limit his opportunities to "be a dog"! LOL!


I get so happy when I see a grody havanese! Makes me feel better about Willow! :grin2:


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Molly looks like she thoroughly enjoyed her pumpkin!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

*Grody it is!*

This should make you feel better Jackie&#128518;


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I get so happy when I see a grody havanese! Makes me feel better about Willow! :grin2:


LOL!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> Clear reds (which he is) are well known for "color shifting"... changing from darker to lighter and back, periodically though their lives. If you part his hair, you can probably see bands of color, and predict whether he's going to be darker or lighter next!


I have noticed a few small changes, but this prompted me to go back and look at pictures. Since the colors in his coat are subtle, I missed some interesting shifts I can see now with the pictures side by side! At the end of the summer, when his coat was really long, the tips were white, but he had a big haircut recently.

When I part the darker hair on his chest, sure enough, it is white underneath. For some reason I thought those white sections were markings and wouldn't change. I should know better, considering some of the dramatic changes on the forum!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

JaJa said:


> Sundance does not look creepy, I don't think that's possible for a Havanese. I'm going to take a guess that DD stands for Darling/Dear Daughter?


I'm pretty sure my daughter sent the picture because he was "sleeping" with one eye open and laying on her homework or some kind of project, lol. Lately my family keeps emphasizing how needy he becomes when I'm not home. Apparently he quietly cried for two hours AND started howling at one point while DH and I were running errands last week.....


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I really need to order some white on white. Lol.
Keepers feet have a grey tinge these days. They should be white! He loves being out in the flower beds a little too much! >


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

JaJa said:


> This should make you feel better Jackie&#128518;


Oh yes! This looks much more like Willow does!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

*Good grief!*

I thought about you again last night Jackie. Jodie got behind the barrier to our tall skinny evergreens next to the fence. She was covered in dead twigs and mud. It took us almost 20 minutes just to get her ready for a a partial bath! This was after sweeping under her and Ed twice. At least the new floors we're getting will be easy to clean. I'm no longer referring to us as empty-nesters&#128518;


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

JaJa said:


> I thought about you again last night Jackie. Jodie got behind the barrier to our tall skinny evergreens next to the fence. She was covered in dead twigs and mud. It took us almost 20 minutes just to get her ready for a a partial bath! This was after sweeping under her and Ed twice. At least the new floors we're getting will be easy to clean. I'm no longer referring to us as empty-nesters&#128518;


Willow picks up everything. Now that her hair is growing out it gets more junk in it than ever. Her tummy hair gets wet from rain or dew and picks up the grit off our graveled road. Her tail is almost dragging on the ground and picks up leaves and sticks. That leads me to a question for other forum members.

Does anyone ever trim the length of the tail to keep it from dragging on the ground? Willow's tail is probably less than an inch before it actually touches the ground.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow picks up everything. Now that her hair is growing out it gets more junk in it than ever. Her tummy hair gets wet from rain or dew and picks up the grit off our graveled road. Her tail is almost dragging on the ground and picks up leaves and sticks. That leads me to a question for other forum members.
> 
> Does anyone ever trim the length of the tail to keep it from dragging on the ground? Willow's tail is probably less than an inch before it actually touches the ground.


My dogs really don't drop their tails unless they are afraid of something. So it's not really an issue. Or do you mean it's SO long that even when she has it over her back it's almost touching the ground? If it's THAT long, I'd trim it.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow picks up everything. Now that her hair is growing out it gets more junk in it than ever. Her tummy hair gets wet from rain or dew and picks up the grit off our graveled road. Her tail is almost dragging on the ground and picks up leaves and sticks. That leads me to a question for other forum members.
> 
> Does anyone ever trim the length of the tail to keep it from dragging on the ground? Willow's tail is probably less than an inch before it actually touches the ground.


I have always trimmed Mia's tail but decided to let it grow. Her tail is pretty much always carried very high but even so it started getting way too long and hanging around her knees. I thought made her look sort of dumpy like it weighed her down so I trimmed it. On Mia, the shorter length looks better in my opinion. Perhaps if she was a bigger dog the longer tail would look better.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> My dogs really don't drop their tails unless they are afraid of something. So it's not really an issue. Or do you mean it's SO long that even when she has it over her back it's almost touching the ground? If it's THAT long, I'd trim it.


Yes, she does carry the tail curled over her back. It is THAT long and is almost touching the ground. I should get a curling iron and put ringlets in her tail! :grin2:

By the way, looks like we all have sabotaged another thread!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Yes, she does carry the tail curled over her back. It is THAT long and is almost touching the ground. I should get a curling iron and put ringlets in her tail! :grin2:
> 
> By the way, looks like we all have sabotaged another thread!


WOW!!! THAT is some tail!!! And as lovely as it sounds, yes, I think I'd shorten THAT a little too!!!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Jodie’s tail has gotten like that a couple times. I trim it by lifting her tail and twisting her hair, gently, and trim it with my sharp grooming scissors. I saw it on YouTube about a year but I don’t remember if it was Go Groomer or a different series. That method helps me measure how much to trim each time because I use the end of the tail as my guide. Now I know exactly how much to trim, or not trim, to get the length I like. Then I tip the ends with blending shears to keep them from looking blunt.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

JaJa said:


> Jodie's tail has gotten like that a couple times. I trim it by lifting her tail and twisting her hair, gently, and trim it with my sharp grooming scissors. I saw it on YouTube about a year but I don't remember if it was Go Groomer or a different series. That method helps me measure how much to trim each time because I use the end of the tail as my guide. Now I know exactly how much to trim, or not trim, to get the length I like. Then I tip the ends with blending shears to keep them from looking blunt.


Thanks for the idea. I'll also try and find the video you mentioned.


----------

